# fertilizing question



## goatroper5755 (Mar 30, 2015)

i am planting my ladys in a 5gl wicked system bucket and is what i want to know can i just add the fertilizer to the water and will the wick pull the fertilizer up to the plant roots that way or do i have to water it from the top with the fertilizer in it. iam trying not to go to where i plant my ladys to many times till i havest as i have a sheriff that lives about a 1/4 mile from me
thanks all
:joint::48::joint:


----------



## zem (Mar 30, 2015)

well, the ferts have to be 100% water soluble, once they are dissolved, they should get wicked with the water


----------



## goatroper5755 (Mar 30, 2015)

thanks for the reply zem  heres what i was looking at for veg stage *dyna grow liquid grow 7-9-5*
and for flowering stage i was looking at this 
* Southern AG  Start, Root, and Bloom 10-30-20 Soluble Fertilizer *
or 
*Jack's Classic Blossom Bosster 10-30-20 Plant food Fertilizer  water soluble*

what do ya think would thay work


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2015)

You are going to do a 5 gal wick bucket system outdoors?  How exactly are you going to set this up and how many buckets are you planning on?  If you are really worried about stealth, you may be better planting these in the ground as it would draw far less attention that buckets.  

I can tell you that you are going to have to "visit" your plants at least twice a week and probably more.  Do not plant the babies in this large a bucket.  Start out with small containers, like kegger cups and then go to something larger like a gallon and then transplant to the 5 gal when they have some size to them.

If you start with the Dyna Gro Grow, I would use the Dyna Gro Bloom (3-12-6) for the flowering.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2015)

Not going to happen with a wick system. 2 to 3 trips a week while carry nutes.


----------



## goatroper5755 (Mar 30, 2015)

the water bucket is tall and the plant bucket is about a third smaller then the water bucket so i should get about 2-2 1/2 gl of water in it and i am planing on useing good heavy cotton towels for the wick thou a 3/4 to 1 inch or so hole in the bottom of the plant bucket i am figureing on getting a week or more before filling it up again i hope i am planing on planting 5 plants in 5 different buckets but i went to check out a place to put them and the dirt there is nice dark dirt and theres a little spring feed stream near were i am thinking of putting the plants so i may just put them in the ground and just add some peat and perlite in that ground and be done with it and water them every few days or so and the gound feels damp now but its been raining around here off and on for a bit now so i dont know how damp it would be in the hotter part of the summer i see that the hogs have been rootin around ther a little bit too so i may have to figure out a relpelint for them and the deer


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2015)

The wick thing will not work in the circumstances you wasn't to use it.  First, your nutrient solution is going to get icky if you do not bubble it all the time.  In addition, it will be too warm.  It also has to  be pH'd down to about 5.5 to 5.8 and would need to be checked every day or so.  You are going to have to figure something different out as this simply will not work.

Putting them in the ground would be the better option, but dark dirt is not necessarily good dirt and some spring water has a lot of minerals in it.  If you have hot summers you may have to water them everyday.


----------



## zem (Mar 30, 2015)

if you can make good ground soil for them to grow in, you would only need to get water to them, and soil amendments, and you would not need a fert bucket at the site


----------



## goatroper5755 (Mar 31, 2015)

i  dont mean to be a pain in the @zz with all the question but iam just learning with that being said ok now since the wick system wont work i think i will just prepair the dirt in the ground by digging a hole in the ground and putting my soil mix in it for the plants  now about a self watering system how about one of them garden spikes connected to a large contaner like a 5 gl bucket or 55 gl barrel gravity feed next to each plant would that work for just watering i can put the fertilizer on the plants when needed  and how much water dose a plant need a day  iam thinking maybe like 1/4gl -1/2 gl a day or every few days less or more (ballpark figue at least) iam thinking at 1/4gl or less a day  i think i would get about 25-30 day of watering with a 55gl barrel thats just water no fertilizer

plus since i all ready made it and just for my own curiosity  i think i may still try the wick system with one plant in my yard i  can probly hide one plant and keep an eye on it to see what it dose if it dont work owell but ill use a seed from some local stuff that way i ant waisting good stuff  lol lol


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2015)

the time that you wait to harvest is worth much more than a seed, i'd use good genetics anyway. a plant's requirements differ a lot with climate. i would estimate like 1/2 L to 1 L per plant per day in summer, but thats a wild guess, plant size and medium as well determine water requirements. i don't know about these self watering systems, but there must be several ways that it can be done, however, I think that you are adding risk by placing a system there, if cops see it, they are more curious to know who made it imo and they have a nicer tighter case that they can frame a grower with. i don't mean to scare you, i'm only saying, it's way harder to have you busted with no system whatsoever. they would have to see you watering the plants and still you would have some degree of deniability, whereas if you have a system, they have evidence, probably can get  a fingerprint too, and as soon as they see you in the area, they have something to connect you to the plants. actually i find it safer to grow at my own house, no matter what. I don't know about others, but where I am, it is very unlikely for a neighbor to call you in on a mj grow even if you were foolish enough to have them discover it.


----------



## goatroper5755 (Mar 31, 2015)

iam in missouri it gets up to 95-102 temp and 100-110 heat index here so thats all most 80-100% hummidity here in july and august. and as far as cops i live i a really really rual area thats all most all forest. and theres are lots of place the cops wont go or even get in too. where i live iam on a paved road but i mite see a cop maybe 4-6 times a year going by here hell it takes them 45min to 1hour  if ya call them to get here so i ant worred about cops much heres them water spikes i was taking about (http://www.ebay.com/itm/321622166100?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT) 
check them out and let me know what you think
thanks


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2015)

I spike, but I make my own.


----------



## goatroper5755 (Mar 31, 2015)

pcduck how do make them and the ones you make do you have a video out on how to make them or could you post a few pics of them and  could thay be connected to a large barrel for use


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2015)

You may not see the cops in the forest, but if anyone who is out in the forest sees your grow and reports it....there WILL be cops there.  Virtually all the busts of guerilla grows are because someone out in the forest sees the grow and reports it, not because LEO runs across it.  If you want to be stealth, you are not going to be able to have a 55 gal drum full of water sitting out there or really any irrigation system.  And how are you going to transport 55 gals of water to the site?  IMO, about your only real option is to plant them in the ground and transport water to them 3 times a week or so.  Sorry, but I am assuming you want us to be honest and realistic with our advise.  

You might want to read up a bit more on wick systems.  You are going to have to bubble the solution and keep it cool.   Any time you have nutrients in solution that you do not use immediately, the solution has to be aerated to keep it fresh.  Also, if you get temps in the high 90s and low 100s you are going to have to find some way to cool the solution.  The wick system is not the carefree system that they sometimes try to make it appear.


----------



## goatroper5755 (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks hemp goodess and i do want honest and realistic advise as far as where i am putting them ther are other barrels and junk and other stuff around the place so that i think that would not be to much a worry and as far as fertilizer i have all ready got the advise about the aerating it so thats out ill just fertilize as need and only use water in the barrel and there is a spring feed stream about 2-2 1/2 feet wide just a few yards from the spot iam putting the plants so i can refill the barrel from that and  in my mind the less i go there the less ill be leaving track that any ones been there plus its really off the beatin path so i think its a safe place your still takin a chance no matter where ya put them i think at least thats the way i figure it  as far as the wick system the more i read about it its more i see its for tomatoes,peppers and thing like that  in the yard so it can be watched more so i beleave thats out all together and dont think iam going to put any in my yard thats just way to chancy for my taste


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2015)

there are barrels and junk=there are people who go there... i don't know but it sounds risky to me. a 5 year old could probably tell a mj plant from others, you don't want it spotted. there was that idea i once saw of self watering clay jugs that are burried and filled and they leach water by osmosis or transpiration or watever its called... this can save a lot on water but needs to be well planned and executed, and where could you find clay jugs that have porosity and can be buried like that? it's tricky, but if I were a guerrilla grower, i would have cracked this one long ago


----------



## goatroper5755 (Mar 31, 2015)

i got time to think on that spot i think i know another spot to the dirts not that good and there is water a couple hundered yards from the spot and i could use maybe 5gl buckets *** the water tank instead of 55gl barrel 5gl buckets are a common thing to see in the wood becuz  loggers use them for there hydrolic oil so ya see a lot of them laying around in this area no one thinks twice about them and the other spot i am thinkin about has been logged about 5-6 years ago and its got a gate at the entrance  to the property and my partner has access to it he said we can go check it out tomorow


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 1, 2015)

update on my new spot i found a small opening in a thick wooded area with alot of trees that are green all year long water is with in about 3/8s of a mile about 8-10 hours of direct sun on the plants soil is a little rocky and hard packe plus crumbly soil its goin to be a bit*h to get to its cuz of the weeds and bryer bushes and a step hill to walk up getting soil and water up there ant goin to be fun but i dont need to worry about it being found its about a 1 1/4 mile from the gravel road ied have to walk in about 1/2 to 3/4 mile to get to it i think we got the  perfect place to put them ladys


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

try to clear it up for better sun exposure, the more the better


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 1, 2015)

yup i  know ill have to weed wack a area for the plants the weeds souldin get much higher the 3-3 1/2 feet  now i just got to figure out what soil iam goin to mix i cant get the good stuuf around her unless i have it shipped in and i just cant afford that kinda money so i only got 3 chocies to get the stuff at witchs is lowes,homedepot or walmart and i dont know witch to get i know the peat moss i can use but the soils are mostly what thay dont recommend useing so i dont know what to do now iam wanting to use just a  plane basic soil that i have to fertilize my self


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 1, 2015)

heres what i am figuring on useing will this work and be enought for 7 plants total  2 auto flowering in  5gl hole size and 5 feminized in  5gl hole size in the ground not tryin to be rude but will this mix work or not cuz thats about all i can afford to spend as iam on a limited monthly income  
3)  hapi-gro 40lb top soil $1.44ea ( from lowes)
1)  Fafard 3-cu ft Organic Peat Moss $10.47  ( from lowes)
1)  2-gallons of coarse vermiculite & corse perlite $21.00(from ebay)
1)  *veg stage*   dyna-gro grow, 16oz  npk 7-9-5  hydroponic/ soil plant fertilizer  $15.50 (from ebay)
1)    * flower stage*  Southern Ag,  1 lb Bag of 10-30-20 START, ROOT and BLOOM Water Soluble Fertilizer   $12.00   (from ebay)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2015)

I believe that the 10-30-20 is going to have too much N for good flowering.  Why not use the Dyna-Gro Bloom formula when you get there?


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks hemp godess ill do that but every thing else looks ok then right
:joint:


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 2, 2015)

hemp goddess i was checking the flower bloom stuff and heres what i found would eather one of thease work
1)  Dyna Bloom 3-12-6 8oz - dyna gro nutrient fertilizer plant flower liquid
2)   Dyna Gro Mag Pro 2-15-4 8oz ounce - liquid plant nutrient magnesium supplement bloom

thay are both under 10 bucks on ebay


----------

